# Carrying Chainsaw on Horseback



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

My bride and I volunteer to help maintain trials in our area (North Georgia). The work often involves the clearing of blown down trees using chainsaws. We have looked into using panniers for transporting our saws, however, that requires another horse trained in "packing in". It would be much simplier to carry the chainsaw on our saddle, if possible to do so safely. Any ideas?:?


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe you could get someone to custom a thick leather chainsaw "holster" so it could hang from the horn. Other than that, I have no clue how to carry it safely.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

BigGreyHorse said:


> Maybe you could get someone to custom a thick leather chainsaw "holster"


I agree..:think:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Would be hard to carry safely but possible with a short bar. I wouldn't hang it from the horn though, they are heavy enough to pull your saddle off to one side. Try strapping it down behind the cantle, migh help to put something rigid between it and the saddle.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Easy, take the tools for it and remove the chain. Like unloading a gun.....just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I take an extra, throw a saddle pannier over the saddle. Put the chain saw on one side, Extra gas, oil, tools on the opposite side and go enjoy the day.

I have enough trouble getting all my horses exercised to leave one home. So any excuse to take and extra horse I'm all over it.

It's also great training for the horse to deal with the noise of a chain saw, standing pateniently while i get off and work.

And no it's not much work to trail a horse to carry a pannier. Hauling the chain saw is great training on packing


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

If you really don't want to use an extra horse put the saw in a carrying case (or at least cover the bar with a plastic scabbard), cut a slot in the bottom of a large saddlebag you don't use anymore, and carry it by putting the bar through the slot, engine unit in the saddlebag.

Put gas, oil, tools, in the opposite saddlebag. Be a little off balance, but that could be corrected with a rock if it was a big issue.

It'd take a good sized saddlebag (depending on how big the saw/case is) but it should carry fine. Might be easier to just scabbard the bar instead of using a full case just so it'd fit in the saddlebag easier.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

We do this all the time in our trail club. 
One person has 'built' a rawhide carrier that covers and keeps the saw/chain safely away from the horse and then attaches it to the back of the saddle on along with the regular saddle pads. Someone else refashioned an old saddle bag and put extra pads/protection on it too keep the heat from a freshly used saw from burning the horse. (and straps to 'tie' it on!) Also on the back of the horse behind the saddle.
Problem is, you need to be extra nimble to get your leg over it when dis/mounting! =)

Sadly, I don't have a picture of the rawhide sheath thingy the one guy made. It's pretty cool! Even though I don't believe in using leather/rawhide/dead animals.


----------



## welcon2 (Jul 3, 2011)

*axe holder*

Heres the holder I had made to carry my axe.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

A bit off topic, I apologize, but me and my dad were at an antique steamshow sort of deal once-lots of old steam tractors, horse-drawn plowing etc, and we were talking with one guy (with a hitch of three Belgians on a plow) who said he does a lot of lumber stuff with them back in the forest. I still don't know if he was pulling our tails, but he swore that when his horses' feet had chips or got a bit long on the edges, he would take his chainsaw and do their feet and trim them down a bit. I still think he's bluffing, but the horses were dead quiet. If anyone could do it, he could. I know if we even thought about getting a chainsaw near our drafts, we'd either be holding a severed foot or we'd be patching a hole in the roof. Interesting story, thought I'd share


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Buy a 4 wheeler :lol:


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We run a string of trailhorses and have to clear deadfalls pretty often. We have a canvas boot that covers the chain. Husband or son tie the chainsaw on behind the saddle on a really 'broke' horse, tie jugs of gasoline and bar oil on the front and head to the woods. Not ideal if you had a lot to do. Not handy for mounting or dismounting. But, works fine in a bind.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

pintophile said:


> A bit off topic, I apologize, but me and my dad were at an antique steamshow sort of deal once-lots of old steam tractors, horse-drawn plowing etc, and we were talking with one guy (with a hitch of three Belgians on a plow) who said he does a lot of lumber stuff with them back in the forest. I still don't know if he was pulling our tails, but he swore that when his horses' feet had chips or got a bit long on the edges, he would take his chainsaw and do their feet and trim them down a bit. I still think he's bluffing, but the horses were dead quiet. If anyone could do it, he could. I know if we even thought about getting a chainsaw near our drafts, we'd either be holding a severed foot or we'd be patching a hole in the roof. Interesting story, thought I'd share


I wont doubt that story, horses can be taught to withstand darn near anything. I have friends whose farrier uses a grinder on their feet instead of a rasp. The thought makes me shudder knowing what a grinder can do but I guess so long as you are carefull.....


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I wont doubt that story, horses can be taught to withstand darn near anything. I have friends whose farrier uses a grinder on their feet instead of a rasp. The thought makes me shudder knowing what a grinder can do but I guess so long as you are carefull.....


I dunno. That guy sure must be a surgeon with a chainsaw. I'd be nervous I'd cut the foot off.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

We've taken to using a Dremel tool with a small sanding drum to do parts of the hooves that are too hard to trim in the summer. Works fine, horses don't care.

Chainsaw? Hmmmmmm. Maybe I won't try that!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I learned to use the dremel with sanding drum when I moved to NM for a little while. Darn hoofs were harder then rocks it was so dry. When it actually rained I ran right outside to do their feet because they would be soft enough for my knife.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

you can buy chain covers for the chain part, then you just have to figure out how to pack it on your saddle.


----------



## WalkerLady (Jul 22, 2010)

pintophile said:


> I still don't know if he was pulling our tails, but he swore that when his horses' feet had chips or got a bit long on the edges, he would take his chainsaw and do their feet and trim them down a bit. I still think he's bluffing, but the horses were dead quiet. If anyone could do it, he could.


I don't doubt it either, I once heard of an Amishman who did this on a horse, but didn't know what he was doing and killed the horse. I will never cease to be amazed at what a horse can be taught to stand quietly for.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

gamecock67 said:


> My bride and I volunteer to help maintain trials in our area (North Georgia). The work often involves the clearing of blown down trees using chainsaws. We have looked into using panniers for transporting our saws, however, that requires another horse trained in "packing in". It would be much simplier to carry the chainsaw on our saddle, if possible to do so safely. Any ideas?:?


Get an old car hood or some kind if sled and pack you stuff on it. Gets your horse pulling from the horn good too.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi, I am in N. Ga also, Hubby and I are BCH (new) members and we also do some clearing of trails as we ride. We don't carry a chainsaw but a hatchet and a small axe. 
Where are you from and what trails do you mostly ride?
We love Cohutta and go to dry creek a good bit because it is so close.

Rhonda


----------

